# Little lady having a bad hair day



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

She was found laying in the grass at one of the local marinas east of Reno. Somebody saw her being chased by dogs and trying to hide. They picked her up and took her to the Humane Society and they brought her down to the bird repair center. She was almost at room tempreture and was unconcious so we pumped her full of electrolytes and some anti-biotics and she perked up and is now doing well. looks like she will make a full recovery. She's going to grow up and be a beautiful Black Crowned Night Heron someday despite her current hairdo and green feet.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear she is going to make a full recovery.

Can we see the pic please?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's the URL if you can't see the embedded VBB*

http://www.picturehosting.com/images/nabisho/bcheron6.jpg


I'm going to try and get a short video clip of her - she makes some pretty wild sounds.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Nab! I hope all goes well! 

She/He will, indeed, be a beauty when an adult! Loads of healing thoughts to the little one. And we all know that "beauty" is in the eye of the beholder...LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Now it is working.

What a cutie, I bet she can make some noise to let herself be known.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Poor baby.....so glad she was rescued.

Thanks Nab.

Linda


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks to me in the top left pic like she's smiling - and she should be, at her good fortune 

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nabisho,



Wow!


What a cutie!


I never see anything like this in Las Vegas...


Good luck with her!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Great save, and glad she was brought to you Nab. She's really quite a little
beauty, and btw, think she'd fit right in around this area w/the hair do....possibly the green feet as well  

fp


----------

